# embryo growth



## ilovebabies

Hi Peter,

Sorry to bother you but hope you could shed some light for me.

When an embryo stops growing or progressing in the 5th or 6th weeks, what could possibly be the reason? 

Thank you and regards.


----------



## peter

ilovebabies said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Sorry to bother you but hope you could shed some light for me.
> 
> When an embryo stops growing or progressing in the 5th or 6th weeks, what could possibly be the reason?
> 
> Thank you and regards.


This could be caused by lots of problems including maternal factors, placental problems, chromosomal problems and general developmental problems.

Sorry to be so vague but the question is so broad.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## ilovebabies

Hi Peter, 

Thanks a lot for the reply.

Sorry for my ignorance. I'm confused at the moment.

Our case is male factor. DH has low count and motility. We had IVF/ICSI Aug 03, trasferred 4 embryos (2 grade 1x8 and 2 grade 2x.

I tested + 15days post ER with a beta of 100.15, beta on 18 days post ER was 515. RE said we might be expecting twins.

I had my first u/s last Sept 18, I was supposed to be 6w1d that time, we saw 2 gestational sacs measuring 1cm and .7cm, no yolk sacs nor fetal poles. RE said to go back 2 weeks after. We went back yesterday, found only one gestational sac measuring only 1.4cm, and still no yolk sac and fetal pole. I had my beta taken yesterday and it showed 5,495. RE said there is still a chance as my beta is rising and said my baby might only be a late bloomer. Was he right or was he just making us feel better? Is there still really hope for us? Or is it all over now? What could be the reason for this?

My RE asked me to go back after 2 weeks for another u/s and have my beta taken again in a few days or after a week. 

I'm really worried. Sorry to bother you again.

Thank you.


----------



## peter

ilovebabies said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance. I'm confused at the moment.
> 
> Our case is male factor. DH has low count and motility. We had IVF/ICSI Aug 03, trasferred 4 embryos (2 grade 1x8 and 2 grade 2x.
> 
> 4 embryos!! That's a lot!!
> 
> I tested + 15days post ER with a beta of 100.15, beta on 18 days post ER was 515. RE said we might be expecting twins.
> 
> I would not be surprised with 4 embryos
> 
> I had my first u/s last Sept 18, I was supposed to be 6w1d that time, we saw 2 gestational sacs measuring 1cm and .7cm, no yolk sacs nor fetal poles.
> 
> Do you mean fetal hearts?
> 
> RE said to go back 2 weeks after. We went back yesterday, found only one gestational sac measuring only 1.4cm, and still no yolk sac and fetal pole.
> 
> I still don't understand the 'pole' thing
> 
> I had my beta taken yesterday and it showed 5,495. RE said there is still a chance as my beta is rising and said my baby might only be a late bloomer. Was he right or was he just making us feel better?
> 
> If there is a fetal heart visible on scan then he could well be correct. If not there may be problems.
> 
> Is there still really hope for us?
> 
> There is always hope!!
> 
> Or is it all over now?
> 
> It's difficult for me to say but on waht you have told me I would say things are still OK.
> 
> What could be the reason for this?
> 
> There may be chromosomal abnormalities in the embryos which do not tkae effect until later on in growth, a technique called aneuplody screening could help to identify this kind of problem.
> 
> My RE asked me to go back after 2 weeks for another u/s and have my beta taken again in a few days or after a week.
> 
> Sounds a good plan to me!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> I'm really worried. Sorry to bother you again.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## ilovebabies

Hi again,

Thanks for the quick reply.

I'm not optimistic that this is still going to work. I have prepared myself for the worst. I had bad crampings the past 2 days.

Yes, no fetal heart seen on scan.

My next question is should I do D&C if I miscarried? And we still have 6 embryos frozen from this cycle. Will we encounter the same problem if we have FET taken from the 6 left? Can aneuplody screening be done on the 6 embryos?

Lastly, how long should we wait before starting again-FET? 

Thanks a lot Peter. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## peter

ilovebabies said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I'm not optimistic that this is still going to work. I have prepared myself for the worst. I had bad crampings the past 2 days.
> 
> Yes, no fetal heart seen on scan.
> 
> This does not sound good although sometimes they can miss the fetal heart for technical reasons
> 
> My next question is should I do D&C if I miscarried?
> 
> It depends, your physician will advise better on this.
> 
> And we still have 6 embryos frozen from this cycle. Will we encounter the same problem if we have FET taken from the 6 left?
> 
> Possibly
> 
> Can aneuplody screening be done on the 6 embryos?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Lastly, how long should we wait before starting again-FET?
> 
> I always say at least a month
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Thanks a lot Peter. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## ilovebabies

Peter,

Thanks again for helping. Sorry to bother you. But I still got a few questions.

My embryologist will have PGD Diagnostic on our 6 frozen embryos before FET. What is PGD Diagnostic? Can we still use the embryos after doing this test?

Our RE suggested that DH and I have chromosome check. What do you think of this?

Are there still other tests that we need to do before proceeding to FET to prevent having the same problem from occurring in the future? 

Thank you for the time. You are heaven sent!!!


----------



## peter

ilovebabies said:


> Peter,
> 
> Thanks again for helping. Sorry to bother you. But I still got a few questions.
> 
> My embryologist will have PGD Diagnostic on our 6 frozen embryos before FET. What is PGD Diagnostic?
> 
> Thgis is aneuploidy screening and will identify the 'good' embryos
> 
> Can we still use the embryos after doing this test?
> 
> yes
> 
> Our RE suggested that DH and I have chromosome check. What do you think of this?
> 
> Good idea!!
> 
> Are there still other tests that we need to do before proceeding to FET to prevent having the same problem from occurring in the future?
> 
> No, these will help a lot
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Thank you for the time. You are heaven sent!!!


----------



## ilovebabies

Hi Peter,

Thank you so much for the help!!!


----------

